# probleme mit Steam aber nur mit 2 bestimmten Games



## SchumiGSG9 (25. Juni 2015)

Ich kann bei Steam Saints Row IV und auch Sleeping Dogs im moment nicht starten (zum 1. mal),Fehlermeldung: Steam Server sind ausgelastet auch war ich Online und im Shop ihrgendwie doch nicht sollte mich neu Anmelden , das ist mitlerweile behoben und auch andere Games konnte ich das erste mal starten. (Shadow Warrior und Stalker Call of Pripyat). Hatte alle 4 Games die letzten Tage erst gekauft.

Mögliche Lösungen wie folgende habe ich schon versucht:
1) Steam neu installiert
2) PC neu gestartet 
3) Internet Verbindung zurückgesetzt

Edit: , und . gesetzt sowie Satzbau etwas verbessert


----------



## Bunny_Joe (25. Juni 2015)

Setzt mal Punkt und Komma. Irgendwie musste ich bei deinem Satzbau 3 mal lesen und weiß immer noch nicht das genaue Problem.


Edit. Steam neuinstalliert, aber die Spiele behalten? Versuchs mal mit einer Datenüberprüfung der betroffenen Spiele.


----------



## TheOnLY (25. Juni 2015)

Passiert öfters. Geduld ist die Lösung


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (26. Juni 2015)

Heute um etwa 10:00 Uhr hat es dann funktioniert ohne das ich noch was geändert hätte an meinem PC.


----------

